# tumbler wanted



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

Interested in buying a tumbler for my bottles! Anyone have some direction.  Or plans so i could build my own. :flag:


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 22, 2015)

*I put a thread together years ago on here titled " building a tumbler " 

my screen name at the time was buzzkutt033.

if you use the search engine up in the right corner of the screen and type 
in " building a tumbler ". you'll find it. 

Jim 
*


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 22, 2015)

*tumbler still going strong. have done at least a hundred fifty bottles on it....*


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks,  found it.  I think that is going to be my next project. Thanks again, ditch


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey privyprowlerz do you think you could get me a measurement on the big and little pulley??  Just want to get the gear speed right. Thanks ditch


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 23, 2015)

Why is the white pulley so big, all my pulleys are small. LEON.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rpm control? Or it is what was available at the time.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 23, 2015)

The article. Explains it pretty good, buzzkutt033, building a tumbler.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 23, 2015)

*I got most of my stuff at a " you pull it junkyard " up the road.

I grabbed all sorts of different pulleys/ wheels. the trick is getting it 

running in the 70 - 80 rpm range. takes a little trial and error, but 
if I can do it you can too. 

the rollers came off Fleabay. I think they were $20 shipped to me. pieces from 
the conveyor they use when they unload boxes off trucks. 

Jim 
*


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 24, 2015)

My RPM is about 60 RPM's & I was told that was fast. And I use 2 really small pulleys to do it. LEON.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 24, 2015)

Well hemihampton i would listen to the man thats been thete done that!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes, he knows more then I do, I use a different set up then everybody else. LEON.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey everybody has there own method,  what works for you might not work for the next man...


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 25, 2015)

_*HI Leon. I run mine at around 60rpm also and was told that was slow.

I'm guessing the round bottles are probably better at higher rpm and the 
rectangle/squares perhaps a bit slower. 

who knows. the whole bottle cleaning thing is a well kept secret.

Jim *_


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 25, 2015)

My Friend that tumbles sez he thinks his goes 40rpm & thought mine was fast, but then I noticed he spends more time tumbling, over a week on every bottle, I've never spent over a week on any bottle but just figured my faster speed got them done faster then him. LEON.


----------



## waynedlo (Dec 26, 2015)

If you want something cheap and easy to build, try an old electric ice cream maker. It turns around 40 rpm and does a great job cleaning the inside of the bottle. I use cut copper, comet and water for regular stains. Soda ( sick stains ) will take more time and a little more abrasive. I put the bottle in a sock and pack it tight with newspaper. I use those rubber floor protectors that you use on furniture legs to cap off the bottle.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 27, 2015)

If thats not improvising,  nothing is. (NICE)....


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 27, 2015)

*good one Wayne!! I've heard everything from clothes dryers to skateboards!!

the advantage with the " normal " setup is that at least 2 bottles can be done inside and 
out at the same time. 

Wayne, you might want to get a pound of the aluminum oxide from the jar doctor. Google it. his name is Wayne also. a good guy.

Jim*


----------



## waynedlo (Dec 27, 2015)

I have another one with a longer can and I can do two or three small bottles, just have to pack them very carefully. Yes, not being able to do the outside is one drawback, and don't think I haven't tried to figure out to do it with this setup. I do have some aluminum oxide, but haven't had much success with really sick bottles, might be the slower rpm's. If all you have is regular stain, rust, dirt and such on the inside usually an overnight spin is all it needs to have you a nice clean bottle.
  Speaking of the Jar Doctor, I met him at the national show in Memphis  a couple years ago. Very nice guy.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 27, 2015)

A really sick bottle will need something courser then Aluminum oxide, something like 1200-1500 grit Silicone Carbide. Then the AO. LEON.


----------



## waynedlo (Dec 28, 2015)

Wonder what good old Florida sugar white gulf coast beach sand would do?


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 28, 2015)

A friend of mine actually had some success with belive it or not,, thined out gojo and aluminum shavings????


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 28, 2015)

I would try the sand??? Why not! Ya never no what will work best in your own situation...


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 29, 2015)

I suspect pulley size depends on the speed of your motor which can range from 1220 to 3600 rpms for the most common of 110 ac motors


----------

